# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Ավատարը և մարդու էությունը…

## Երկնային

_Արդյո՞ք մարդու կողմից ընտրված ավատարը կարող է լիովին բացահայտել նրա էությունը, ներաշխարհը, տրամադրությունը, ինչու ոչ անկեղծության չափը…  թե՞ դրանք պարզապես նկարներ են, ու ոչ ավելին… 

ի՞նչ սկզբունքներով եք առաջնորդվում ավատար ընտրելիս, արդյո՞ք փորձում եք ինքներդ ձեզ գտնել կամ արտահայտել դրանց օգնությամբ…_

----------


## Գլոբալ Հայացք

Օրինակ ավատարս ուզում եմ փոխել (դե պարզապես առաջին օրվանից էս ա), բայց ինչ մտածում եմ կամ ավտարը մի բան պիտի ասի, բայց իմ ուզածը ասող բան չկա, կամ էլ բան չի ասում, ասում եմ հա թող էս մնա խի չէ որ:
Կամ էլ մտածում եմ սրա մի քիչ մեծ տարբերակը դնեմ, որ փոքր չլինի (դե դիզայնը խախտվում ա էլի, որ մականունս երկար ա, ավատարն էլ պետք ա դրա երկարության լինի ակումբի էջի ներդաշնակության համար), բայց ստեղ էլ մտածում եմ, որ բան չի փոխի, մենակ իմ բացած թեմաները մտնելիս էջը մի քանի վարկյան երկար կքաշի ու չեմ փոխում

Հ.Գ.
Ես անկեղծացա, թողնում եմ վերլուծությունը ձեզ կամ մյուս ցանկացողներին, 
ասեք ինչ կարծում եք ես չեմ նեղանում    :Smile: 
սպասում եմ ձեզ  :Goblin: 

 :LOL:  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Բ
Իմ կարծիքը թեմայի շուրջ ունեմ, բայց, եթե թույլ տաք, քիչ ուշ արտահայտեմ, մեռսի.

----------


## Grieg

կարծում եմ..ինչ որ չափով համապատսխանում է մարդու մտքերի ընթացքին  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Կարծում եմ, ավատարի մեջ ինչ-որ ձևով պրոյեկտվում, արտահայտվում է քո ես-ը, բայց ասել, թե այն քո ներքնաշխարհի լիարժեք պատկերն է, չեմ համարձակվի: Ավատարդ կարող է բնութագրել քեզ այնքանով, որքանով ասենք՝ հագուստիդ ոճը կամ նախընտրելի երաժշտությունդ կամ էլ ուղղակի թղթի վրա երբեմն արված կիսախզզբզանք-նկարներդ: Դու այդ ամենի մեջ էլ կաս, այդ թվում նաև՝ ավատարիդ: 

Որոշ ընդհանուր դատողություններ կարել է անել: Օրինակ՝ մեզնից ոմաք անընդհատ նոր ավատարներ են ընտրում, երբեմն՝ ամեն օր: Երևի դժվար չի կռահել, որ նրանք փոփոխական էություն ունեն: Կամ ասենք, նայելով սիրուն ծաղիկների մեջ քնքուշ դեմքը խորասուցած աղջկան, կարող ես մտածել, որ նա հաստատ ագրեսիայից մի ամբողջ հավերժություն հեռու է և հետն էլ մի նուրբ ու փխրուն էակ է:  :Smile:  
Բայց ավելի խորը վերլուծություններ, միայն ավատարին նայելով, հաստատ չես անի: Կամ էլ կվերլուծես, բայց դրանք կլինեն շատ սուբյեկտիվ և հետն էլ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, կհամադրեն այն բոլոր ուրիշ տեղեկությունները, որոնք ունես այդ մադու մասին այլ աղբյուրներից:

Այնպես որ, ինչպես անձնական ցանկացած նախընտրություն, այնպես էլ ավատարը, ինչ-որ չափով բնութագրում է մեզ, սակայն այն  չի կարող համարվել ներքինի լիարժեք արտացոլում: 

Մարդ նույնիսկ իր ստեղծագոծություններում ամբողջովին չի բացահայտվում, առավել ևս այնպիսի փոքրիկ դետալ, ինչպիսին ավատարն է, հաստատ չի  կարող արժանանալ «ներքնաշխարհի հայելի» կոչմանը:

----------


## Երկնային

_Մի հոդված թարգմանեցի… տեսնես` ճիշտ ա՞ 

Կենդանիներ պատկերող ավատարներ…
Քանի որ կենդանիները  որոշակի բնութագրիչ հատկություններ /ուժ, խորամանկություն, անկախություն, առավելություն և այլն/ ունեն, որպես ավատար ընտրված կենդանու պատկերը կարող է ունենալ հոգեբանական նշանակություն մարդու համար… հնարավոր է, որ մարդը ավատարի օգնությամբ արտահայտում է կենդանուն հատուկ որևէ գիծ, որով հիանում է կամ ինքն էլ իր մեջ նկատել է այդպիսին…

Հայտնի մարդիկ պատկերող ավատարներ…
Հայտնի մարդիկ պատկերող ավատարներ ընտրում են մարդիկ, որոնք հետևում են նորաձևությանը ու շոու բիզնեսի աշխարի անցուդարձին…Ընտրելով այս կամ այն կերպարին, նրանք փորձում են ներկայացնել այդ անձնավորության հատկանիշնրից որևէ մեկը որ իրենք իրենց են նմանեցնում… Բացի այդ այս ձևով  նրանք ցուցադրում են իրենց նախասիրությունները

Ագրեսսիվ ավատարներ…
Ամեն մեկս ունի իր մեջ »չար» և մութ կողմ… Այսպիսի ավատարներ սովորաբար ընտրում են այնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնք ձգտում են դեպի միայնակությունը, ինքնամփոփ և հեշտությամբ վիրավորվողները… Ավատարի կրողին շատ հաճախակի են այցելում ագրեսսիվ ֆանտազիաները, նրանք շատ հաճախակի տառապում են մեղավորության բարդույթով…

Իրական դեմքը… 
Երբ որպես ավատար մարդ օգտագործում է իր իսկ դեմքը, դա կարող է խոսել նրա անկեղծ ու պարզ լինելու մասին…

Բնություն պատկերող ավատար… 
Բնություն պատկերող ավատար օգտագործողը ոչ ստանդարտ մտածելակերպ ունի, չի սիրում ինքն իր մասին խոսել, նրան հեշտ է վիրավորել, սենտիմենտալ է, սիրում է բնությունը, ռոմանտիկ է և հարգում է մյուսների կարծիքը…

Գայթակղիչ ավատարներ… 
Շատ հաճախ դրանք վիրտուալում նոր ծանոթություններ փնտրող կանայք են… շփվող են և հաճելի զրուցակից են, սիրում են հաճոյաքոսություններ… բայց ռեալում շփմանը մեծ դժվարությամ են գնում… ցանկանում են, որ իրենցով հիանան…
_

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կարծում եմ, ավատարի մեջ ինչ-որ ձևով պրոյեկտվում, արտահայտվում է քո ես-ը, բայց ասել, թե այն քո ներքնաշխարհի լիարժեք պատկերն է, չեմ համարձակվի: Ավատարդ կարող է բնութագրել քեզ այնքանով, որքանով ասենք՝ հագուստիդ ոճը կամ նախընտրելի երաժշտությունդ կամ էլ ուղղակի թղթի վրա երբեմն արված կիսախզզբզանք-նկարներդ: Դու այդ ամենի մեջ էլ կաս, այդ թվում նաև՝ ավատարիդ: 
> 
> Որոշ ընդհանուր դատողություններ կարել է անել: Օրինակ՝ մեզնից ոմաք անընդհատ նոր ավատարներ են ընտրում, երբեմն՝ ամեն օր: Երևի դժվար չի կռահել, որ նրանք փոփոխական էություն ունեն: Կամ ասենք, նայելով սիրուն ծաղիկների մեջ քնքուշ դեմքը խորասուցած աղջկան, կարող ես մտածել, որ նա հաստատ ագրեսիայից մի ամբողջ հավերժություն հեռու է և հետն էլ մի նուրբ ու փխրուն էակ է:  
> Բայց ավելի խորը վերլուծություններ, միայն ավատարին նայելով, հաստատ չես անի: Կամ էլ կվերլուծես, բայց դրանք կլինեն շատ սուբյեկտիվ և հետն էլ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, կհամադրեն այն բոլոր ուրիշ տեղեկությունները, որոնք ունես այդ մադու մասին այլ աղբյուրներից:
> 
> Այնպես որ, ինչպես անձնական ցանկացած նախընտրություն, այնպես էլ ավատարը, ինչ-որ չափով բնութագրում է մեզ, սակայն այն  չի կարող համարվել ներքինի լիարժեք արտացոլում: 
> 
> Մարդ նույնիսկ իր ստեղծագոծություններում ամբողջովին չի բացահայտվում, առավել ևս այնպիսի փոքրիկ դետալ, ինչպիսին ավատարն է, հաստատ չի  կարող արժանանալ «ներքնաշխարհի հայելի» կոչմանը:


Համաձայն եմ ivy-ի հետ։  :Smile:  Կարծում եմ՝ շատ սպառիչ ու բազմակողմանի բացատրություն է տվել։  :Wink:  
Մի լրացում եմ ուզում անել միայն։ Սեփական փորձի վրա հիմնվելով՝ կարող եմ ասել, որ ավատարս երբեմն կարող է արտահայտել ոչ թե իմ խառնվածքը կամ թեկուզ տվյալ պահի հոգեվիճակը, այլ պարզապես այն հոգեվիճակը, որին ես տվյալ պահին ձգտում եմ, այսինքն՝ տվյալ պահին ունեցածս հոգեվիճակի հակառակը։ Օրինակ, ես կարող եմ շատ անհանգիստ վիճակում լինել և ընտրել ինչ–որ բնության հանդարտ պատկեր, որն, իմ կարծիքով, հանգստացնող ազդեցություն ունի, այսինքն՝ դա այն է, ինչին ես ձգտում եմ այդ պահին։  :Wink:  




> *Իրական դեմքը*…
> Երբ որպես ավատար մարդ օգտագործում է իր իսկ դեմքը, դա կարող է խոսել նրա անկեղծ ու պարզ լինելու մասին…
> 
> *Բնություն պատկերող ավատար…*
> Բնություն պատկերող ավատար օգտագործողը ոչ ստանդարտ մտածելակերպ ունի, չի սիրում ինքն իր մասին խոսել, նրան հեշտ է վիրավորել, սենտիմենտալ է, սիրում է բնությունը, ռոմանտիկ է և հարգում է մյուսների կարծիքը…


Ինձ հիմնականում այս երկուսն են համապատասխանում։ Իմ ավատարների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը իմ լուսանկարներն են եղել, երբեմն՝ բնապատկերներ կամ ծաղիկների նկարներ։

----------


## Լեո

Ես կարող եմ ասել, որ իմ ավատարն ու իմ էությունը իրար հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունեն: Ավատարներ ընտրում եմ` ելնելով տրամադրություից, իսկ տրամադրությունս փոփոխական է, էությունս` ոչ:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ներկա պահին ես ավատար չունեմ: Հետաքրքիր է ինձ չճանաչող մարդիկ ի՞նչ կմտածեն, ի՞նչ կարծիք կկազմեն:

Իսկ եթե ես իմ ավատարը վերկանգնեի ո՞ր դասին պետք է պատկանեի: «Հայտնի մարդիկ պատկերող ավատարնե՞ր…»  :Dntknw: 

Համենայնդեպս ավատարը ընթերցողի համար երբեմն ազդեցիկ է լինում: Օրինակ այս օրերին հակաթուրքական ավատարները վրես ազդում են, դրա համար էլ աշխատում եմ ավատարներին շատ ուշադրություն չդարձնեմ: Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ավատարը որպես բնորոշիչ պատկեր չեմ համարում, այլ այդ մարդու սիրած նկարներից մեկը: Չնայած ավատարներ կան, որ էմոցիա են արտահայտում:
Այ օրինակ հիշում եմ Վալենտինի օրերին Artgeo-ն մի ավատար էր դրել, որին ամեն անգամ նայելուց սիրտս թուլանում էր: Կամ ասենք մի հատ ճանճ անկապ ֆրֆռում է էկրանի վրա: Նման ավատարները ուղղակի թեթևսոլիկություն են:

Չէ բայց երևի սկսեմ ավելի շատ նայեմ ավատարներին ու կարծիք կազմեմ, թե չէ սենց ոչ մի փիլիսոփայական բացատրություն չեմ տեսնում ավատարների մեջ  :Pardon:

----------


## Kuk

> _Արդյո՞ք մարդու կողմից ընտրված ավատարը կարող է լիովին բացահայտել նրա էությունը, ներաշխարհը, տրամադրությունը, ինչու ոչ անկեղծության չափը…  թե՞ դրանք պարզապես նկարներ են, ու ոչ ավելին… 
> 
> ի՞նչ սկզբունքներով եք առաջնորդվում ավատար ընտրելիս, արդյո՞ք փորձում եք ինքներդ ձեզ գտնել կամ արտահայտել դրանց օգնությամբ…_


Կարծում եմ՝ եթե ավատարը լինի լուսանկար, հնարավոր է, որ այն որոշ չափով արտահայտի մարդու էությունը: Կան նաև այլ ավատարներ, որոնք ևս կարող են ինչ որ չափով արտացոլել անձը: Բայց հիմնականում՝ նույն ավատարի մասին յուրաքանչյուրն իր պատկերացումը կկազմի, և ամենայն հավանականությամբ դրանք միմյանցից կտարբերվեն: Իմ հիմնական ավատարը՝ Casper-ը, ընտրել եմ, որպեսզի որևէ մեկը չկարողանա պատկերացում կազմել, թե ինչպիսին եմ և կարծում եմ՝ ավատարս ոչինչ չի ասում. ընդամենը նկար է: Չեմ սիրում ցույց տալ դիմացինիս թե ինչ եմ մտածում:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Բնություն պատկերող ավատար… Բնություն պատկերող ավատար օգտագործողը ոչ ստանդարտ մտածելակերպ ունի, չի սիրում ինքն իր մասին խոսել, նրան հեշտ է վիրավորել, սենտիմենտալ է, սիրում է բնությունը, ռոմանտիկ է և հարգում է մյուսների կարծիքը…


Որոշակիորեն  համապատասխանում  է, բայց  մենակ  ավատարով  դժվար  է  ամբողջական  կարծիք  կազմել  :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

> _Մի հոդված թարգմանեցի… տեսնես` ճիշտ ա՞ 
> 
> 
> 
> Իրական դեմքը… 
> Երբ որպես ավատար մարդ օգտագործում է իր իսկ դեմքը, դա կարող է խոսել նրա անկեղծ ու պարզ լինելու մասին…
> 
> [_


Եվ այդ օրվանից ես նկատեցի, որ քո ավատարին հայտնվել է քո իրական դեմքը, ի դեպ շատ սիրուն նկարա :Smile: 


Իսկ ինձ մոտ ինչ ասես որ չի եղել, ես էլ հայկն էլ ծաղիկներ էլ բնություն էլ և իմ սիրելի կարմիր մազերով աղջիկը, կամ տխուր "Մենակություն" աղջիկը

Բայց իրականում կարող էր ավատար չլինել, ես դրանով ոչինչ չեմ արտահայտում :Wink:

----------


## Racer

Ճիշտ կլինի ասել ոչ թե ավատար այլ *ավատարա* 
Աավատա'րա (սանսկրիտերեն՝ अवतार, avatāra, «վայրընթացք, վսյրէջք»)՝ հինդուիստական առասպելաբանությունում աստվածության վայր իջնելը երկրի վրա, նրա մարմնավորումը որպես մահկանացու էակ հանուն «աշխարհի փրկության», «օրենքի» և «առաքինությունների» (դհարմաներ) վերականգման կամ իրենց հետևորդների պաշտպանության նպատակով: Ավատարայի գաղափարի ծնվելու մասին վկայակոչված է դեռևս բրահմաններում: Այն ընթացքում, երբ հինդուիստական պանթեոնում սկսեց գերակայող դիրք զբաղեցնել Վիշնուն՝ ավատարայի մասին գաղափարը առավելապես կապվեց նրա հետ: «Մահաբհարաթայում», «Ռամայանայում» իսկ հետո նաև պուրաներում, որտեղ ավատարայի մասին ուսմունքը ստանում է կանոնիկ ձև, ներկայացված են Վիշնուի բազմաթիվ ավատարաների մասին առասպելներ, որոնց մեջ առավել պաշտելի են համարվում տասը մահա ավատարաները (մեծագույն ավատարաները):

----------


## Աբելյան

իմոնք որ չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Kita

Ես իմս ոչ  մի կետին չկարողացա համապատասխանացնել, հիմա ի՞նչ :Think:  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես իմս ոչ  մի կետին չկարողացա համապատասխանացնել, հիմա ի՞նչ


Հետաքրքիր է, Կիտ, բայց բանն էլ հենց այն է, որ քո ավատարները համարյա միշտ գոնե ինչ–որ բանով քեզ են հիշեցնում։  :Smile:  Հենց, օրինակ, էս մեկը։ Ու շատերի կարծիքով, դու էլ գիտես, որ մենակ ես չեմ ասում։  :Wink: 

Փաստորեն, երևի շատերն իրենք էլ չեն զգում, թե ինչու են ընտրում հատկապես տվյալ ավատարը, ուղղակի գուցե ենթագիտակցաբար ինչ–որ հարազատություն են զգում, բայց չեն գիտակցում, թե կոնկրետ ինչն է հարազատ կամ ինչն է ձգում իրենց...  :Think:

----------

